# Lots of... CARP



## LoZio (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi
 I'm using FreeBSD+haproxy+CARP to run several hi-avail load balancers.
All is running fine, but services to balance are more and more each day.
Until now I created a one carp interface for each IP to balance; services like Exchange will have several balanced IP and several carp intercaces (one for http, one for https, one for SMTP,....).
I was wandering if it is more *efficient* (intending fast/less recource demanding/more elegant) to have a single CARP interface, with several ip aliases, or continuing with one carp and one ip.
Also, is there a limit for the number of carp interfaces?
Thanks


----------

